
You're more likely to achieve the American dream if you live in Denmark - bryanwbh
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2017/08/youre-more-likely-to-achieve-the-american-dream-if-you-live-in-denmark?utm_content=buffere01af&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
chapill
I wonder why they focus on Denmark when Hong Kong is top of the list.

[https://www.heritage.org/index/ranking](https://www.heritage.org/index/ranking)

